# Canadian Criminal Record Check in Australia



## tlsch (May 20, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I've been informed I have a case officer ready for my Partner Visa 820, so they've asked for Criminal Check from Canada, as that is where I'm from. I'm currently in regional Australia, 3 hours from the next biggest city, 8 hours from a major city, so I really hope my little town can do fingerprinting...
So with this criminal check, I've gone to the RCMP website and viewed the steps to obtain a criminal record check. I've contacted an accredited fingerprinting agency, they sent me the steps to go through, the form I need to use at the police station for my fingerprints. The next step, after getting fingerprints done, says to fill in the application. What application? Is there a separate application or is it just the fingerprinting form? To me it doesn't read as an application, just the details needed for my fingerprints. So I'm just a bit confused. Any help would be appreciated. 
Thanks!!

BTW, I've read on a few other forums that some have gone with Worldwide Forensic Services, which sounded like a very trusted and quick agency to go with, but I didn't see them on the RCMP's list of the accredited agencies to choose from. Are they not around anymore or changed names...?


----------



## sheilae (Jan 28, 2017)

So the website says "Fill in your application (paper submission) or provide the following information to the person taking your fingerprints (electronic submission)" so I imagine the person taking your finger prints will have a form you will submit with your fingerprints.

Steps to obtain a certified Criminal Record or a Vulnerable Sector (VS) check | Royal Canadian Mounted Police


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

If you can do the electronic option I would.

Given the closeness to the end of the visa allocation year, you might get your visa before end of June.


----------



## robynh (May 26, 2017)

*Same boat*



tlsch said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've been informed I have a case officer ready for my Partner Visa 820, so they've asked for Criminal Check from Canada, as that is where I'm from. I'm currently in regional Australia, 3 hours from the next biggest city, 8 hours from a major city, so I really hope my little town can do fingerprinting...
> So with this criminal check, I've gone to the RCMP website and viewed the steps to obtain a criminal record check. I've contacted an accredited fingerprinting agency, they sent me the steps to go through, the form I need to use at the police station for my fingerprints. The next step, after getting fingerprints done, says to fill in the application. What application? Is there a separate application or is it just the fingerprinting form? To me it doesn't read as an application, just the details needed for my fingerprints. So I'm just a bit confused. Any help would be appreciated.
> ...


hey!!!!

did you have any luck. I am in the same boat I am from canada and need an RCMP criminal check ASAP.... I did read online that if you do electronic finger prints the criminal check can be processed much quicker? How did you end up doing yours


----------



## tlsch (May 20, 2017)

robynh said:


> hey!!!!
> 
> did you have any luck. I am in the same boat I am from canada and need an RCMP criminal check ASAP.... I did read online that if you do electronic finger prints the criminal check can be processed much quicker? How did you end up doing yours


Hey,
I have an immigration agent who is working with me (I only posted on here because it was the weekend and was hoping to find an answer asap, as I needed to get this done) But as my agent said, she told me the fingerprinting form I was sent (which was called C-216c) from the Fingerprinting Agency (I used Commissionaires Ottawa) was the application form as well. There were some other papers needed filling out in the package they sent me as well, which I would imagine are like other agencies. 
I mailed everything because as far as doing electronic submission, that just didn't seem like an option here. The police station here has never done anything like this before, I basically had to walk them through it. But I can only imagine electronic submission would be way faster, so if it's an option for you, probably best way to go.
I was told too, that if Immigration knew, having proof, that I had sent off for my RCMP criminal check, that they would wait until I got the result, if you are under time constraint, as I am. If you are under time limit, please PLEASE confirm with an agent if you are working with one, or call Immigration to know 100% that they will accept proof that your criminal check application has been sent off and will then wait for results.

Hopefully this was at least a little helpful.


----------



## robynh (May 26, 2017)

tlsch said:


> Hey,
> I have an immigration agent who is working with me (I only posted on here because it was the weekend and was hoping to find an answer asap, as I needed to get this done) But as my agent said, she told me the fingerprinting form I was sent (which was called C-216c) from the Fingerprinting Agency (I used Commissionaires Ottawa) was the application form as well. There were some other papers needed filling out in the package they sent me as well, which I would imagine are like other agencies.
> I mailed everything because as far as doing electronic submission, that just didn't seem like an option here. The police station here has never done anything like this before, I basically had to walk them through it. But I can only imagine electronic submission would be way faster, so if it's an option for you, probably best way to go.
> I was told too, that if Immigration knew, having proof, that I had sent off for my RCMP criminal check, that they would wait until I got the result, if you are under time constraint, as I am. If you are under time limit, please PLEASE confirm with an agent if you are working with one, or call Immigration to know 100% that they will accept proof that your criminal check application has been sent off and will then wait for results.
> ...


Thanks for the quick reponse. Okay so i need my criminal check for Victoria Teaching registration. It is urgent as i came here to work and i was hoping to start asap.

do you mind giving me the STEPS you took. and when you got your finger prints and fill out forms you paper mailed it right?? Are you given any timeline as to how long the processing is going to take?


----------



## tlsch (May 20, 2017)

robynh said:


> Thanks for the quick reponse. Okay so i need my criminal check for Victoria Teaching registration. It is urgent as i came here to work and i was hoping to start asap.
> 
> do you mind giving me the STEPS you took. and when you got your finger prints and fill out forms you paper mailed it right?? Are you given any timeline as to how long the processing is going to take?


I contacted one of the accredited agencies on the RCMP website, and they emailed me the instructions to follow and the fingerprinting form (plus an example of how they need them done). I went into my local police station and asked if they could do fingerprints, just to be sure, because I read on another forum that there were a few people having issues with some stations. I took everything in with me that the agency sent me, so that I wouldn't forget anything. They took my finger prints in ink on the required form and I had the officer fill in and sign anything that was required and I finished filling in the rest. Then I put it all together and paper mailed it to the fingerprint agency in Canada. The agency told me it takes approx 10 business days to receive it from me, and then they convert my ink prints into digital prints, which they then submit the digitized prints to the RCMP where they take 5-10 business days, provided there is no record.
Did you have a look at the steps on the RCMP website? They may have other details that I might have missed.
If you're based in a major city, you might get lucky and go into a police station where they have done this before...save you some grief.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

tlsch said:


> I'm currently in regional Australia, 3 hours from the next biggest city, 8 hours from a major city, so I really hope my little town can do fingerprinting...


You wouldn't happen to be in WA would you? I happen to also live in a tiny town 3 hours (if you're speeding) from the next biggest city and 8 hours from a major city, lol.


----------



## sheilae (Jan 28, 2017)

Hearing you guys talk about being so remote doesn't make me miss living in regional WA. .. I mean it was lovely, but when I realised Wooly's was the only place to buy clothes (that weren't hi-vis) I was probably not cut out for proper regional life lol


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

sheilae said:


> Here you guys talk about being so remote doesn't make me miss living in regional WA. .. I mean it was lovely, but when I realised Wooly's was the only place to buy clothes (that weren't hi-vis) I was probably not cut out for proper regional life lol


Hardest part is taking the day trips... Spend 6-7 hours driving for a 2-3 hour shop that usually includes Bunnings, Harvey Norman, groceries, etc. We have a tiny little grocery store here that has the basics but sometimes you want more options.

But where we live, we do get so many free flights to Perth (about an hour) so most people just go down for the weekend and do clothes shopping in the city. It's not uncommon to do day trips to Perth either, haha.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Skybluebrewer said:


> Hardest part is taking the day trips... Spend 6-7 hours driving for a 2-3 hour shop that usually includes Bunnings, Harvey Norman, groceries, etc. We have a tiny little grocery store here that has the basics but sometimes you want more options.
> 
> But where we live, we do get so many free flights to Perth (about an hour) so most people just go down for the weekend and do clothes shopping in the city. It's not uncommon to do day trips to Perth either, haha.


I spy with my little eye a town beginning with N.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

ampk said:


> I spy with my little eye a town beginning with N.


Nope, nice try


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Carnarvon (my home town) is about a 9 hour drive from Perth but a 2 hour 15 min flight.

Geraldton is about 1/2 way - so it is not directly north. (The drive too short - flight about right)

The inland road north is similar from memory and nothing in way of a big town/s.

So I don't think I am too far off.


----------



## sheilae (Jan 28, 2017)

ampk said:


> Carnarvon (my home town) is about a 9 hour drive from Perth but a 2 hour 15 min flight.
> 
> Geraldton is about 1/2 way - so it is not directly north. (The drive too short - flight about right)
> 
> ...


Ha! I was in Carnarvon for a few months a couple of years ago.


----------



## tlsch (May 20, 2017)

Skybluebrewer said:


> Hardest part is taking the day trips... Spend 6-7 hours driving for a 2-3 hour shop that usually includes Bunnings, Harvey Norman, groceries, etc. We have a tiny little grocery store here that has the basics but sometimes you want more options.
> 
> But where we live, we do get so many free flights to Perth (about an hour) so most people just go down for the weekend and do clothes shopping in the city. It's not uncommon to do day trips to Perth either, haha.


Oh I wish we could get free flights! Flights out of here cost a ridiculous price that's it's not even close to worth it. We're in NSW. We don't seem quite as small of a town as you have tho, but yes we definitely still take the 6 hour round trip for a few hours to actually have some variety for groceries or some real shopping, which doesn't really exist here. *sigh* lol. Can't say that I love the remoteness. It is an experience to say I live in the outback though haha.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

It is quite the experience! A city is a city wherever you go but the Outback is unique.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

sheilae said:


> Ha! I was in Carnarvon for a few months a couple of years ago.


about 1977 or 1978 to 1985 I think. Population on the sign near OTC was 6,700.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

From Carnarvon on my school holidays I went to Nanutarra (station not roadhouse but they are only a km apart) mostly or a few trips to Onslow.

Remote Australia has special things and it make for life long friends - even if you don't see or hear from them for 20 or 30 years, they are still there like yesterday when you catch up.


----------



## sheilae (Jan 28, 2017)

ampk said:


> From Carnarvon on my school holidays I went to Nanutarra (station not roadhouse but they are only a km apart) mostly or a few trips to Onslow.
> 
> Remote Australia has special things and it make for life long friends - even if you don't see or hear from them for 20 or 30 years, they are still there like yesterday when you catch up.


Yeah it was pretty incredible. I think Cape Range National Park/swimming with Whale Sharks was my highlight. We drove up to Karratha too, which was beautiful in that 'wow this is a very big, red, empty place' kinda way.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Nanutarra road house and station population 35 at a push nearest town (big or small) - 5 hours.

But at 13 to 15 I did learn more driving skills and also how to fly, and almost tried that when a owner was late one day. He happens to be one of only 2 or 3 people that can do mustering licences these days.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

sheilae said:


> Yeah it was pretty incredible. I think Cape Range National Park/swimming with Whale Sharks was my highlight. We drove up to Karratha too, which was beautiful in that 'wow this is a very big, red, empty place' kinda way.


My parents were into horse racing and many station owners the same. My dad was a jockey as was my mother she was also a trainer.

That is how I got a few contacts, the Lafroy boys took me fishing at Ningaloo station when I was about 10 or so. They were full on and 10 or so years older than me. So they treated me like well as them or get out of the car. lol

Sorry reminisin a bit.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

sheilae said:


> Yeah it was pretty incredible. I think Cape Range National Park/swimming with Whale Sharks was my highlight. We drove up to Karratha too, which was beautiful in that 'wow this is a very big, red, empty place' kinda way.


We're making a drive from Perth to Broome with stops along the way in a few months. Looking forward to Ningaloo and booked a boat to swim with whale sharks... hoping to find them and get the chance!


----------



## sheilae (Jan 28, 2017)

Skybluebrewer said:


> We're making a drive from Perth to Broome with stops along the way in a few months. Looking forward to Ningaloo and booked a boat to swim with whale sharks... hoping to find them and get the chance!


It was truly, truly incredible! Make sure you stop in Coral Bay for a pie!


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Coral Bay was the New Years place for station owners to go to, I went a few years. Was great for us kids.

Sort of why I did Bullo River for Easter for our kids.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

It's definitely on the list.


----------

